# Meanwhile, inside the Fridge!



## tardissmoker (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2020)

LOL!!!!!!

Good one!

John


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 13, 2020)

That mask belongs on the Corona!  You have to protect the important stuff.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 13, 2020)

It took me a minute...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 13, 2020)

Good one! RAY


----------



## goldendogs (Mar 13, 2020)

I like that


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 13, 2020)

That's good


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 13, 2020)

The knuckleheads in my area are panicking and attacking the Cosco and Sam's Clubs.  Stripping the shelves. . .Amazing! 

I went to my local market today and not only were the employees stocking the shelves but I was able to purchase everything I went there for.

And by the way,  the wipes for delousing the handles on the shopping carts were in good supply!

Perhaps we all need to calm down!

John


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 13, 2020)

Way I hear it, as long as you don’t drink 19 corona, you will be fine.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 13, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Way I hear it, as long as you don’t drink 19 corona, you will be fine.




Right. 
Its that Corona # 19 you have to watch out for.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 21, 2020)

Love the face mask
Gary


----------

